# MF 165 Gas Leak at fuel bowel



## farmer57 (Feb 17, 2015)

My MF 165 Leaks at the settlement bowel if i don't shut the gas off....is there anyway around this? I keep the tractor in my shop during the winter and i am left with gas on the floor if i don not shut the gas line off.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

New gasket for bowl?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Tighten up the bail on the bottom of the bowl? Welcome to haytalk!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

+1 to the suggestions you've already gotten...

Loose BOWELS are never fun... loose BOWLS will cause leaks too, but are easier to fix usually...

:lol:

Later! OL JR


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

take it off and do away with it replace it with good inline filter done this to farmall cub years ago worked great


----------



## farmer57 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well the bowl is a new one i put on about 2 months ago. I took it off and put it back on(checked the rings) and i still got the problem. I have to use the shut off at the bowl to stop the leak.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

farmer57 said:


> Well the bowl is a new one i put on about 2 months ago. I took it off and put it back on(checked the rings) and i still got the problem. I have to use the shut off at the bowl to stop the leak.


Change the rings, just because they look ok doesn't mean they are so


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

On my gassers I usually end up using some sort of pliers to give the knurled nut a bit more of a twist than I can by hand. This usually stops most of the leaks. I also recommend getting in the habit of always turning the gas off when the tractor will be left unattended for any amount of time. Not only for the problem your having but in case the carb float or needle get stuck because it could fill the crankcase with gas, been there done that!


----------



## farmer57 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have been turning the gas off and this seems to be helping. Now for one more thing.... How easy is to replace my gas gauge?...... I have one in put its stuck on full.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it the gauge or the sending unit?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

All above suggestions sound right to me.

I'll especially agree with - and strongly suggest- shutting the fuel off @ the tank if your not not gonna use it for more than a couple days.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I try the gasket at the bowl if that doesn't work I unscrew the line and unscrew the whole assembly from the tank and replace it they're available aftermarket pretty cheaply. When I was a kid we burned a JD-G total loss over a leaking fuel bowl assembly.30 years ago the neighbor burned a barn to the ground had about had half his equipment in it and his milking herd. He swear to this day he had a tractor with a little bit of a leak at the gas bowl that he couldn't quite get stopped and the valve didn't quite hold either but he put her in the barn


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> On my gassers I usually end up using some sort of pliers to give the knurled nut a bit more of a twist than I can by hand. This usually stops most of the leaks. I also recommend getting in the habit of always turning the gas off when the tractor will be left unattended for any amount of time. Not only for the problem your having but in case the carb float or needle get stuck because it could fill the crankcase with gas, been there done that!


I think I should clarify that I tighten the nut that holds the pressure against the sediment bulb with pliers, not the on/off nut.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

luke strawwalker said:


> +1 to the suggestions you've already gotten...
> 
> Loose BOWELS are never fun... loose BOWLS will cause leaks too, but are easier to fix usually...
> 
> ...


Bad gas can lead to leaky bowels!!!  .....

But seriously, all the suggestions are spot on to fix your problem.


----------



## farmer57 (Feb 17, 2015)

FCF said:


> Is it the gauge or the sending unit?


 i think it could be the sending unit..


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I learned you can over tighten the fuel bowl and warp the pot metal then it is time to start over with a new assembly.You could try using 2 gaskets ,or try a gasket of different material.


----------

